
Google-funded think tank fires prominent Google critic - LopRabbit
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/google-funded-think-tank-fires-prominent-google-critic/
======
tchaffee
I'm not sure why this is even a story. The think tank relies heavily on Google
money and Eric Schmidt is on the board of directors. Does anyone ever get to
bite the hand that feeds them with no consequences? It sounds very idealistic
to think otherwise. Better to just know who funds these things and assume
there will be favorable bias towards those people and companies.

